# Has anyone stopped or gone back to a non E bike



## samsbike (7 Feb 2020)

I still ride my non e-bike for shopping trips etc (anything less than 5/6 miles), but has anyone got back to a non ebike and if so why?

I am just wondering if I should sell my non e bike commuter

cheers


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Feb 2020)

I have ambitions of giving up on the ebike for some shorter and slower rides
I will have to either get rid of or keep my wife's son's bike soon - unless his daughter listens to me and convinces him to take his bike back home (after all he only left his Mum's house a decade or so ago)
and he convinces his partner that it is a good idea
so that ain't gonna happen 
so I will have a mountain bike - and it would be nice to be able to get fit enough to ride it

but I will keep the ebike so I can go on longer more leisurely rides

it is nice to have options


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Feb 2020)

I use both, ebike just gives me a bit more energy in reserve for work as i commute on it. 
I use it for trail riding obviously where i can ride anywhere in any conditions. 

My XC bike is for better weather when its hard pack and i can cycle in light clothing. 

My road bike is in the back bedroom a d my boardman flatbar bike isn't used but it seems happy


----------



## Smudge (8 Feb 2020)

I still ride unassisted bikes for short distances of a few miles. They are also handy to have if an issue with the ebike that needs sorting, as you cant really ride most ebikes without e power..... well you can, but even removing the battery mine are still too heavy.
I shall probably sell one of my unassisted bikes, leaving me 2 unassisted and 2 ebikes. Which would cover all my cycling needs.
The one unassisted bike i will always keep is my Dahon folder. Its really nice to ride and comfortable, takes up little space and is handy to bung into the back of the car.


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Feb 2020)

I use my ebike for my 26 mile round commute only pretty much. My CX and folder come out for all other occasions. My Trek Allant is just too valuable to nip to the shops on, and I don't need the assistance for short rides.


----------



## Denis99 (18 Feb 2020)

Yes, given up on the whole e bike saga.

I was quite an early adopter, had a Felt Bosch powered mtb.
Had nothing but trouble with it failing.

Would cut out randomly, usual bearing fail through water getting into the bottom bracket assemble, not mistreated, just ridden in wet weather on off road rides ( this is what it was intended for, it’s an mtb).
Eventually I had an offer on an exchange bike as this one was some troublesome, and the repairs never fixed the issue.

So, I had a different, brand new, Felt with the Bosch motor. 20 miles in to the ride it just packed up.

I genuinely don’t feel that they are fit for purpose yet, not talking about commuting or gentle towpath riding.
For serious off road riding, then they don’t meet the requirements.

Have to say, since going back to a normal human powered bike, I prefer the simplicity, no noise / whining of themotor and much less weight.

They would have to improve a great deal to get me back, and the cost is just silly.

Motors and batteries don’t last forever, just plain daft for me.


----------



## Kieran Martin (18 Feb 2020)

samsbike said:


> I still ride my non e-bike for shopping trips etc (anything less than 5/6 miles), but has anyone got back to a non ebike and if so why?
> 
> I am just wondering if I should sell my non e bike commuter
> 
> cheers


Bought an ebike for the purpose of of commuting and leisure after an 18 stone old guy passed me like I was stopped going uphill. Had never entertained the concept before with the same old "you're a cheat, fraud, charlatan etc" adages ringing in my ears. I was always the "take the pain and do the hills" sort of chap. Had been commuting most days on conventional converted old hack. 
However..... Ride to work scheme plus Black Friday saw me purchase a brand new ebike at a hefty 42% discount. 
So... My opinion. 
Game changer. Brilliant concept. If you have a reliable one. Have read various threads on the unreliability of some. But if you have a reliable trustworthy steed... Then the commute to work is transformed. I've a relatively short 5 mile commute but with hills. This takes the pain out of the hills both ways and the prevailing westerly on the way in. 
Also using it for most short messages down to the village. And previously where I would nearly kill myself on an exercise Misson, I take the ebike. 
All in all, for me it's a no brainer. But I am nearly 55 and though fairly fit still, have a legacy of injuries from a lifetime of sport. 
So.... Do you get rid of the non ebike? Nah. I keep mine for the ride to the train station... Where it could get nicked. Or on occasion for a training ride where I need to remind myself how hard the hills are! 
Only my opinion. 😊


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2020)

I have friends who rode e bikes during injury and go back to unassisted touring bikes either permanently or in summer because they're lighter and easier to transport and fix. Similar reasons to why I've got a road bike and a folding bike as well as my favourite roadsters.


----------

